

The Kotlin Programming Language - albertzeyer
http://jetbrains.com/kotlin

======
albertzeyer
I found out about this language
[here]([https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/the-kotlin-
programming-l...](https://thestrangeloop.com/sessions/the-kotlin-programming-
language)). There you find some good summarization of what the language is
supposed to be:

 _[...] a new statically typed JVM-targeted programming language developed by
JetBrains and intended for industrial use.

The main design goals behind this project are to create a Java-compatible
language, make it compile as fast as Java, make it safer than Java, i.e.
statically check for common pitfalls such as null pointer dereference, make it
more concise than Java by supporting local type-inference, first-class
functions (closures), extension functions, mixins and first-class delegation,
etc; and, keeping the useful level of expressiveness (see above), make it way
simpler than the most mature competitor — Scala._

